# 2010 Ford Escape?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

KBB on these is around 5-6K, anyone have experience with one of these?

I know the Rav4 is a better mini SUV, but they also cost 50% more.

Looking for a 5K rideshare car that isn't tiny and that sits up relatively high.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldBay said:


> KBB on these is around 5-6K, anyone have experience with one of these?
> 
> I know the Rav4 is a better mini SUV, but they also cost 50% more.
> 
> Looking for a 5K rideshare car that isn't tiny and that sits up relatively high.


Fords are made to die on the road, get the Rav 4, you'll then can consider yourself a lifetime Uber driver.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> KBB on these is around 5-6K, anyone have experience with one of these?
> 
> I know the Rav4 is a better mini SUV, but they also cost 50% more.
> 
> Looking for a 5K rideshare car that isn't tiny and that sits up relatively high.


Sounds like you should be shopping for a Jeep Cherokee, if you wanna go a little cheaper then Kia Soul.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Escape isn't a bad choice, particularly if you're mechanically inclined. If you're your own mechanic you always want American.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

VictorD said:


> Escape isn't a bad choice, particularly if you're mechanically inclined. If you're your own mechanic you always want American.


The Escape is like literally like one of the last picks in its class opsies:.

If you want to wrench and go complete American get an Equinox, they are good cars.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The Escape is like literally like one of the last picks in its class opsies:.
> 
> If you want to wrench and go complete American get an Equinox, they are good cars.


Ive worked on everything.

The reason to pick a high depreciation vehicle is because you are saving a ton of money for a vehicle which you will drive into the ground.

Spending 4K more up front for the perception of quality doesn't make any sense for someone who does all the work... 4K buys a ton of parts.

I'm looking for cars that are not "top in class" but otherwise solid. The difference in price between a Rav4 and an Escape puts it in the sweet spot.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Ive worked on everything.
> 
> The reason to pick a high depreciation vehicle is because you are saving a ton of money for a vehicle which you will drive into the ground.
> 
> ...


Your time is money my friend. Something that constantly breaks down is expensive even if you do all the work. Especially with newer cars where the manufacturer is purposely making the cars backyard mechanic unfriendly.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

How old of a car can you use in your area for rideshare?

I would spend a little more if you can get a few more years out of it.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If you want something affordable and reliable that's a little different, have a look at the 2010 Toyota Venza. It gets you off the ground a little and has nice modern styling while not being too terrible on gas. Also fairly spacious but still compact. Considering it myself.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> If you want something affordable and reliable that's a little different, have a look at the 2010 Toyota Venza. It gets you off the ground a little and has nice modern styling while not being too terrible on gas. Also fairly spacious but still compact. Considering it myself.


Thats a 10K car. I can get an escape for 5K.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Fords are made to die on the road, get the Rav 4, you'll then can consider yourself a lifetime Uber driver.


Beginning in 2007 and continuing through the present, Ford Motor Company has equipped millions of vehicles sold under the Ford, Lincoln and Mercury brand names with the Ford Cyclone Engine, also known as the Duratec engine. Unbeknownst to purchasers and lessees of these vehicles, the Ford Cyclone Engine contains a defect in design, manufacturing, materials and/or workmanship that causes the water pump to suddenly and prematurely fail-before the end of the useful life of the engine-and can lead to catastrophic engine failure.

Affected Vehicles

Ford Edge 2007-2010

Ford Edge 2015-present

Ford Edge 285 2011-2014

Ford Explorer 2011-present

Ford F-150 282 2015-2017

Ford Flex 2009-present

Ford Fusion Sport 2010-2012

Ford Taurus 2008-present

Ford Taurus X 2008-2009

Lincoln MKX 2007-2010

Lincoln MKZ 2007-2012

Mazda 6 (3.7L) 2009-2013

Mazda CX-9 (3.5L) 2007

Mazda CX9 (3.7L) 2008-2015

Mercury Sable 2008-2009


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> KBB on these is around 5-6K, anyone have experience with one of these?
> 
> I know the Rav4 is a better mini SUV, but they also cost 50% more.
> 
> Looking for a 5K rideshare car that isn't tiny and that sits up relatively high.


I bought a hybrid.
My son owns it now.
2 years no problems 
30 mpg nice little S.U.V.

YOU can get it in 2 wheel drive.
4 wheel drive 
4 cylinder.
Hybrid.
V-6.
They hold up fairly well.

Have a Trailblazer 4 wheel drive with straight 6.
300 h.p. 20-22 mpg.
Good for towing.

Paid $3,600.00 for the Ford Escape Hybrid. 80,000 miles.
Paid $1,500.00 for the Trailblazer. 
With $4,000.00 brand new front wheel drive train installed on the 4 wheel drive.
Was Airport security vehicle @ Rhode Island.

Have all paperwork on both vehicles. All maintenence ever performed .



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sounds like you should be shopping for a Jeep Cherokee, if you wanna go a little cheaper then Kia Soul.


Im looking for a jeep cherokee.
Straight 6 only.
4 wheel drive.
Dont want to pay over $600.00
And want it with under 100,000 miles.

The cherokee with straight 6 can go up to 400,000 miles.

They are plain and ugly.
But tough.

The italian diesel jeep is interesting also.
Limited time jeep offered a diesel made by italian boat motor manufacturer.
Great mileage. Kind of rare.
Cheap at auctions.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Thats a 10K car. I can get an escape for 5K.


And there's a reason you can get it for 5k... You get what you pay for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beware the 5 R 55 W Ford servo bore !

E.Z. fix. But you have to drop transmission.
Drill case. Hammer in brass sleves.

60,000 to 80,000 miles.

Just Passed on a 2002 Ford Explorer with 80k.
Could have got for $500.00 only 30 miles from home. Slipping transmission.

Catch it in time, and brass sleeves will keep it going another 80k with no rebuild .

$300.00 you can rebuild yourself like new.
( theres another " fix" for it you can do with transmission in the S.U.V. but it wont last. Maybe 20k. I wouldnt " flip" one like that. Its dishonest)


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

I did UberX with a $2,500 '05 AWD Escape for about 80k and then traded it in.. Just did basic maintenance and didn't let it look it's age.. Did it with a '08 AWD Edge too.. I did a airport in the snow and made hotel runs all day....

I also drove a 2017 Escape AWD six-speed standard a while but traded it in at 140k. I drove it all over the country and only did basic maintenance.

FYI mine were standard trans. It's the automatic trans that give Ford a lot of it's rep... Seriously, I've never seen a Ford where the auto trans lasted anywhere close to 200k... The solenoid module or bands are usually what break do to poor engineering; engines are good though


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And there's a reason you can get it for 5k... You get what you pay for.


You're going on ignore buddy.

Your wife is the primary breadwinner, you drive pt in your "100k" BMW, you buy flagship phones yet scoff at anyone on a budget, and are on public assistance Obamacare. Too many contradictions.

Youre a hobby driver retiree with too much time on your hands, just looking to matter, not be invisible, and you do this by ride-sharing a luxo car and by attacking me. In six weeks you've accrued nearly as many posts as I have in seven months, yet barely have any experience in this gig.

Ignored.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> You're going on ignore buddy.
> 
> Your wife is the primary breadwinner, you drive pt in your "100k" BMW, you buy flagship phones yet scoff at anyone on a budget, and are on public assistance Obamacare. Too many contradictions.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Finally.... Why the hell did it take so long!!

However just to clear it up for you....

My wife is the primary breadwinner because I sold out of a 25 yr personal business for a 7 figure settlement. So don't go getting it twisted.. I'm retired at 49. Don't hate me cuz I got my shyt together and made it. Go buy your beat down escape and then beg for confirmation that it's not a bad decision elsewhere... And as for Obamacare, I didn't get a million dollars in assets by spending 1500.00 a month on sub par insurance coverage when there are better options in the healthcare marketplace just to please broke asses like yourself. Also As I mentioned before I paid 11k for my car cuz again... not an idiot and know how to shop for value...And lastly... Thank you for the Ignore hopefully I won't have to read your drivel? going forward.

And as for my status as a driver...lol I'm not obligated to do this at all, must suck to have to. But I assure you my 30-40 hours a week make me in no way a Hobby driver. And I dare say I do it better than yourself...

Although I must say for someone so offended by me you seem to think you have my life story down in a paragraph. At least you seem to....your missing a bunch.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> KBB on these is around 5-6K, anyone have experience with one of these?
> 
> I know the Rav4 is a better mini SUV, but they also cost 50% more.
> 
> Looking for a 5K rideshare car that isn't tiny and that sits up relatively high.


can't you get a old Honda or Camry for 1000$ more?
Your resale value on ford not so good+ ford discontinuing some of the models


----------

